
Someone Is Hacking GitHub Repositories and Holding Code Ransom - walterbell
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vb9v33/github-bitbucket-repositories-ransomware
======
vegetablepotpie
> One victim claims to have figured out that the hackers aren’t actually
> deleting the code

It looks like the hackers are making a commit to a repo where they delete all
the files. That isn't a problem because they're not deleting the history, nor
are they able to delete the source and commit history from your local sandbox.

This doesn't seem like that bad of an attack. Something you can definitely
recover from, it's just plain annoying. Am I missing something?

------
dredmorbius
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19822714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19822714)

